# Plumbers never bite their finger nails



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Went to conference in Oz and learn't something new for a change!

Sat in with a group of plumbers from various states in Oz!

They all agreed on the comment "You'll never see plumbers bite their nails"
no matter how nervous they get

I thought this was a quirky trait! 

Could this be global quirky trait or is it because plumbers mom's deliver unforgettable backhands across the head?


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's not a quirky trait or because of our mothers. It's because of ****.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's called common sense....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's called do new construction !!!


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It's called do new construction !!!


Wish there was some of that around here. So tired of service and remodel.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why. Service and remodel is cake work!!! I get to do both. Mostly construction I enjoy days on service. Truck time. Donuts at the supply house and diff repairs. What's not to like ?? We have tradesman that do drain calls so I don't play in crapp much at all


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why. Service and remodel is cake work!!! I get to do both. Mostly construction I enjoy days on service. Truck time. Donuts at the supply house and diff repairs. What's not to like ?? We have tradesman that do drain calls so I don't play in crapp much at all


In near future, Tex..ur name will be Tex Donut Belly Mech


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

chewing your nails builds your immune system haha. small amounts of bacteria at a time . its like training your body for the big game.lmao


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> In near future, Tex..ur name will be Tex Donut Belly Mech


My wife reminds me of that. But the heat here keeps the weight off


----------



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Same old shi*, new bathroom!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> Same old shi*, new bathroom!!


Who are you to say that without posting a intro??


----------



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

The barbarian! Who are you to question the barbarian!!!


----------



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Rjbphd your mouth keep shooting the shi.!st

It's all right all right though JUST DON'T BITE IT!!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> Rjbphd your mouth keep shooting the shi.!st
> 
> It's all right all right though JUST DON'T BITE IT!!!!!


I know who this is....


----------

